# Aachen Aire



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Just in case anyone does not know, the aire at Aachen is now 15 Euro a night :roll: 

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Correct.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

It was the same amount last year. Reasonably good value I think because Aachen is a lovely place. My only complaint about Aachen is that I had the misfortune to get knocked down by a car. That was bad enough by itself, but I was walking on the pavement at the time! 8O 8O No harm done though and the A+E hospital was very good.

We will go back and enjoy Aachen again.

Sandy


----------

